# Introducing the "Hydra Venus De Metro "



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

The first "Hydra Venus De Metro "
Has arrived !
Thanks Eric !

http://images.tapat
alk-cdn.com/15/11/06/f64a92bdc347c882483b6c2518ab9436.jpg





































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's a quality looking piece !


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Yes it is and it shoots great may need to shorten the tubes though it passes my anchor point .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks like you got a dandy Luna! Stout Little shooter it is. Have fun in the desert this weekend amigo. Those brass screws are pure class and a neat logo on the handle butt.

Do to it´s compact size I´d bet this will be your carry piece. With the gypsy tabs and OTT it´s taking advantage of every milimeter of the frame. Nice design!!

I hope this post will be interpreted properly by Mr. Metro


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Looks like you got a dandy Luna! Stout Little shooter it is. Have fun in the desert this weekend amigo. Those brass screws are pure class and a neat logo on the handle butt.
> 
> Do to it´s compact size I´d bet this will be your carry piece. With the gypsy tabs and OTT it´s taking advantage of every milimeter of the frame. Nice design!!
> 
> I hope this post will be interpreted properly by Mr. Metro


Chuck 
Thanks I did give her a go around and it is a dandy Lil shooter, and I'm sure Eric will see this post in a positive light .


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Great achievement Fraté


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I need to find someone that can fabricate a die to cut leather tabs for this shooter any one here that can do the job or knows who can ?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

[quote name="lunasling" post="561654" timestamp="1446925197"]I need to find someone that can fabricate a die to cut leather tabs for this shooter any one here that can do the job or knows who can ? [/quote

I have the die hahah I also laser cut a bunch too.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Metropolicity said:


> [quote name="lunasling" post="561654" timestamp="1446925197"]I need to find someone that can fabricate a die to cut leather tabs for this shooter any one here that can do the job or knows who can ? [/quote
> 
> I have the die hahah I also laser cut a bunch too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

lunasling said:


> I need to find someone that can fabricate a die to cut leather tabs for this shooter any one here that can do the job or knows who can ? [/quote
> 
> I have the die hahah I also laser cut a bunch too.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

The tabs aren't hard to make. You can make them with two simple punches and scissors.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Actually, I think selling pouch dies would be an extremely viable business.

I've seen commercial oval dies but dunno if they are big enough for SS pouches...one might check. Taey don't have the hole punches incorporated however.

I sort of solved the issue by cutting long strips of leather the same width of my cylindrical ammo and cut it into equal sections, and use a template to mark the holes for punching...but it's not a die, just equal production. I go through so few pouches however...luckily the leather I use, lasts. Since I use cylindrical ammo I don't need a center hole to center balls in the pouch, the width of the pouch = the cylinder hence it self centers.

But I think selling dies would be a good addendum to existing business.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Chuck,

yea good idea for some business minded individual but not for me

ill just use sissors and my rotary hole punch just need to find cheap supply of leathers.

Take a lil longer but best way ta go for me.


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

I love this little design. Quite a looker Have fun punishing some cans with this one!


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Very beutiful . Luna . Looks she's gonna shoot well I like the way metro uses these attachments for the bands .


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi luna I just ordered a venus today. How has it been shooting ?


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

namazu said:


> Hi luna I just ordered a venus today. How has it been shooting ?
> 
> Namazu
> 
> ...


----------

